# Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen



## Micky (2. August 2007)

Moin Boardies,

habt Ihr schon mal vom Kutter/Kleinboot aus mit ner Dorschbombe geangelt? 
Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr damit gemacht und wie sah es dabei mit Aussteigern aus?
Welche Größe sollte man beim Gummifisch wählen? (Farben sind ja ansichts- und geschmackssache)

Ich habe mir mal zwei Farbmodelle (Kieler Blitz - 80 Gramm - siehe Anhang) gegönnt, allerdings konnte mir der Verkäufer bei B.K. in Heiligenhafen nicht wirklich helfen, obwohl er noch freundlich seine Hilfe angeboten hatte. |rolleyes

Über ein paar Erfahrungswerte wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Keule1988 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Also ich habe es schon ein paar mal ausprobiert aber meine fänge waren meist nicht so der brüller wobei es sicher mir an übung fehlte . Und in der größe von den gummifischen hab ich eigentlich die selbe größe wie beim Zandernageln genommen 8-10 cm reicht da fürn Gummifisch führlich und am schwanz vom gummif. hab ich mir noch aus einem drilling und fireline einen 2ten haken angebaut weil die meisten bisse gehen nur auf den schwanz vom gummifisch . aber wenn man das richtig anbaut dann sieht man es selber nicht auch von der bewegung giebt es keinen unterschied  Da ein drilling im schwanz ist geht der gummi verbrauch sehr schnell nach oben da ich die fireline durch den gummifisch ziehe und nach 4 -5 fischen ist der gummifisch 2 teilig abder dafür hängt jeder fisch.


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Ich find diese Köpfe nicht so toll!
Hab zwar auch schon gute Fische damit gefangen, allerdings auch schon einige Aussteiger gehabt...
Liegt wahrscheinlich an dem relativ kleinen Haken, oder was weiß ich.
Jedenfalls angel ich seitdem nur noch mit 40 - 80 Gramm Jigköpfen. Das funzt wunderbar und auch die Aussteiger kommen kaum bis gar nicht vor!!!:vik:

Gufi Größe variiert zwischen 4 und 5...

Angstdrilling brauchste nicht, meist inhalieren die Leo's den Gufi voll!


----------



## Dorschknorpel (2. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Also ich hab mit den Dingern auch schon ein paar mal rumprobiert, in 60 und 80gr. Ich fand das ganze auch nicht sonderlich prickelnd. Irgendwie kriege ich keinen richtigen Draht zu den Dingern, kann sie einfach nicht sauber führen. Aussteiger und Fehlbisse hatte ich auch. Habe dann Versuche mit im Verhältnis zur Bombe zu kleinen Gummifischen gemacht. Da war es dann besser. Ich komme wesentlich besser mit den Kugeln in 75 gr klar. Die Dinger hab ich irgendwie besser unter Kontrolle.


----------



## hsobolewski (2. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Ich fische diese Kopfform mittlerweile 2Jahre in Norwegen und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Habe aber einen VMC Barbarian-Haken drinnen und habe lieber einen Magnum-Twister. Gummifisch habe ich dagegen nicht gerade gerne.


----------



## Truttafriend (2. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Im Langelandbelt fisch ich vom Kleinboot sehr gerne die Dorschbombe. Die von Blitzpilker mit dem 3erTwisterschwanz (Braunglitter/Japanrot)
Wenn die Dorsche im Sommer dort an der 20m Kante stehen fang ich super mit dem 50 oder 70gr Kopf. 
Als Deaddrift ganz vorsichtig über den Grund gepoltert rockt das richtig #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*



Keule1988 schrieb:


> Und in der größe ja hab eigentlich selbe größe wie beim Zandernageln genommen



Darauf hast Du Einfluss? Krass 

Pfui! So eine Ferkelei! :vik:

Zum Thema,

ich bevorzuge auch die "normalen" ErieJigs in großen Größen, lassen sich
irgendwie besser führen und sind nicht so dick am Schaft.


----------



## C.K. (2. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Ich fische die sehr gerne, der Fang damit ist nicht schlecht. Habe mir so manche Tage damit gerettet, wenn auf Pilker wenig lief.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (2. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

moin,

ich fischte die teile auch ma, mit twester sind sie nicht schelcht, aber ab ner größe von 8cm wirds schwierig mit fehlbissen usw.

Da sind doch die normalen köpfe mit nem 4/0-6/0 haken besser.


----------



## Esox_Maximus (2. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Das Problem mit den Bomben ist der dicke schafft. Ich fische zwar sehr gerne mit den dingern aber ich nehme auch Gufis ab 15 cm. bei kleineren reißen die Gufis durch den Wiederhaken am Schaft gerne mal ein. Die Großen Jigköpfe sind auch gut aber oftmals leider mit zu kurzem Haken. ein Ausschlitzen kannst du mit einem "Angstdrilling" verhindern. Einfach einen Drilling mit dem Ör über den Haken und in den Gufi stecken. Das hält aber ist mir persöhnlich immer zu viel operation wenn man mal was gefangen hat und der Haken tief sitzt. 

Aber ich habe mir jetzt mal ne Gussform für die Rundköpfe gekauft und versuche mal etwas mit der Hakenlänge rumzutüfteln. Kannst es gerne im September auf der Karo mal testen


----------



## Lachsy (2. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*



Keule1988 schrieb:


> Und in der größe ja hab eigentlich selbe größe wie beim Zandernageln genommen



TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Habe schon mit japanrotem SandraXXL (16cm) am 50-80g Kopf (6/0er Haken) gut gefangen.

Für mich schlechthin die beste Methode, um hauptsächlich große Dorsche zu fangen!  Natürlich hat man viele Fehlbisse, aber sehr häufig kommen die von den Nemos, die man eh nicht mitnehmen will.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

jaaaaa lachsy hats gefunden...

TAAAAATÜÜÜTAAAAAAATAAAA
auch von mir ;-)))))


----------



## Truttafriend (2. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Zur Dorschbombe gehört ein Dreierschwanztwister. Der ist sehr dick im Körper und auch schon "vorgebohrt".
Die Dinger fangen super und gehen auch nicht kaputt.
Ich nehm die


----------



## Wulli (2. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*



Keule1988 schrieb:


> Also ich habe es schon ein paar mal ausprobiert aber meine fänge waren meist nicht so der brüller wobei es sicher mir an übung fehlte . Und in der größe von den gummifischen hab ich eigentlich die selbe größe wie beim Zandernageln genommen 8-10 cm reicht da fürn Gummifisch führlich und am schwanz vom gummif. hab ich mir noch aus einem drilling und fireline einen 2ten haken angebaut weil die meisten bisse gehen nur auf den schwanz vom gummifisch . aber wenn man das richtig anbaut dann sieht man es selber nicht auch von der bewegung giebt es keinen unterschied  Da ein drilling im schwanz ist geht der gummi verbrauch sehr schnell nach oben da ich die fireline durch den gummifisch ziehe und nach 4 -5 fischen ist der gummifisch 2 teilig abder dafür hängt jeder fisch.





Tataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eine neue Runde für das Boardferkel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:m:vik:|rolleyes|supergri

Wulli


----------



## Truttafriend (2. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Hi Falk,

die Dinger sind wirklich für die KB-Dorschbombe gemacht worden. Erst später wurden sie auch kleiner für Zander und Beifänger gegossen.


----------



## Micky (3. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

WOW, Danke schon mal für die vielen Erfahrungsberichte und Einschätzungen. 

Werde es dann am Sonntag mal die eine oder andere Drift damit versuchen.


----------



## Heilbutt (3. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Ich hatte mal eine vom Kutter aus probiert.
Innerhalb einer Stunde kein Biss, kein Anfasser,
nur immer jede Menge Kraut aufgesammelt....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Yupii (3. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*



Micky schrieb:


> Werde es dann am Sonntag mal die eine oder andere Drift damit versuchen.



Ha, ha, kannst ja mal bei mir abgucken, Du Grobmotoriker:q:q


----------



## Micky (3. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ha, ha, kannst ja mal bei mir abgucken, Du Grobmotoriker:q:q


 
Du auch dabei? *OOOCHHHH NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ* - Ich hatte mich doch so auf die tour gefreut!!!  

Der andere Nichtsfänger aus Sehnde auch dabei? :q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (3. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*



Micky schrieb:


> Der andere Nichtsfänger aus Sehnde auch dabei? :q:q:q


nee, der muss erst ma für ne neue Rute und Rolle sparen.:q
Hast ja sicherlich über sein kleines Missgeschick|uhoh: gelesen:q:q


----------



## Dorschknorpel (3. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Zur Dorschbombe gehört ein Dreierschwanztwister. Der ist sehr dick im Körper und auch schon "vorgebohrt".
> Die Dinger fangen super und gehen auch nicht kaputt.
> Ich nehm die


 
Moin Truttafriend
sehen ja interessant aus die Dinger. Wie werden die denn montiert. Schwanz unten, oben , seitlich oder sind sogar meherere Varianten möglich?|kopfkrat


----------



## Micky (3. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*



Yupii schrieb:


> nee, der muss erst ma für ne neue Rute und Rolle sparen.:q
> Hast ja sicherlich über sein kleines Missgeschick|uhoh: gelesen:q:q


 
Gerade gelesen und natürlich auch drauf geantwortet (Klick)



			
				Dorschknorpel schrieb:
			
		

> Wie werden die denn montiert. *Schwanz unten, oben , seitlich oder sind sogar meherere Varianten möglich?*


 
Ziemlich versaut das ganze, aber grundsätzlich würde mich das auch sehr interessieren wie die Gummidinger montiert werden. Werde wohl oder übel nachher noch mal nach Heiligenhafen fahren müssen...


----------



## Esox_Maximus (3. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Die Gummis werden so aufgesteckt das der Schwanz nach unten hängt. wie ein Normaler jig


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> Die Gummis werden so aufgesteckt das der Schwanz nach unten hängt.



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Wird das hier sogar zum Ferkelthread überhaupt?|uhoh::m


----------



## Dorschknorpel (3. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> Die Gummis werden so aufgesteckt das der Schwanz nach unten hängt. wie ein Normaler jig


 
...und dann an einer *stand up Rute* gefischt|rotwerden
Aber jetzt mal im Ernst, danke für die Infos.


----------



## Esox_Maximus (3. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Danke für die Zitate. Editieren ist wohl nicht mehr

|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich


----------



## Dorschknorpel (3. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

...nein


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Gerald for Boardferkel August!!!#6:q

Meine Stimme haste sicher... LOL


----------



## Esox_Maximus (3. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Ich benutze für die Dorschbomben immer Profi Blinker Gufis größe 13, 14,5 und 16 cm. Klappt gut.


----------



## Dorschknorpel (3. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Fischt du diese Größen auch vom Kutter, oder nur Kleinboot? 14,5 und 16 cm Gufis sind finde ich doch ganz schöne Klopper. Bei etwas stärkerer Drift doch bestimmt schwer zu kontrollieren, oder?


----------



## Esox_Maximus (3. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Die fische ich auch vom Kutter. 
Auf der Nana Tour hatte ich die 14,5er. und die haben gut gefangen. Wenn man Fehlbisse hat kann man noch einen "Angstdrilling" hinter setzen (einfach das Ör über den Jighaken ziehen und im Gufi fixieren.). Leider sind die Haken oft ziemlich kurz für die Gufi Größe. Aber daher mache ich mir ja die Köpfe jetzt auch selber. 
Und bei zu starker drift fische ich halt mit Blech. Aber bis 120 gr ist super machbar


----------



## Dorschknorpel (3. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Sehr interessant, muss ich dann wohl auch mal testen. Irgend was besonderes in der Führung; Andrift ,Abdrift? Los verrat mir alle Geheimen Geheimnisse


----------



## Esox_Maximus (3. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Da gibt es keine Tricks, Bei Gegenwind einfach laufen lassen mit leichtem "Zupfen"
und ihn sonst über den Grund hüpfen lassen(pilken)


----------



## Micky (3. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

*Viele viele Info´s, DANKE!*

Da kann Yupii am Sonntag echt mal lieber zuhause bleiben, seine Tipps brauch ich nun nicht mehr... 
(mal ernsthaft, freu mich auf´s Wiedersehen) #6


----------



## Yupii (3. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*



Micky schrieb:


> *Viele viele Info´s, DANKE!*
> 
> Da kann Yupii am Sonntag echt mal lieber zuhause bleiben, seine Tipps brauch ich nun nicht mehr...
> (mal ernsthaft, freu mich auf´s Wiedersehen) #6


Du mich auch:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Micky (4. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Yupii, was kann uns Sonntag noch den Tag verderben, wenn der Rutenwegschmeißer aus Sehnde nicht dabei ist???


----------



## Fiefie (4. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Ich habe mir für den Däenmark Urlaub im Sep. auch mal 2 Sets Bleiköpfe gekauft. Natürlich die von Spro :m, da die Runden Megajigheads (2x 60gr. & 2x 80gr.) besser zuführen sein sollen als die von Blitz.
Als Gufis nehme ich 9cm kurze bzw. 10cm Attractor rot (67). Sollen da gut laufen.
Werde mir, wenn wieder im Shop bei uns vorrätig, noch die 120gr. Jigheaversion für die 15-20cm Slottershads kaufen.
Mal sehen was meine Ub Pilk 180 dazu sagt.
Habe mit ihr bisher noch nie so gefischt.
Kann man da auch noch nen Jig als Beifänger zuschlaten o. beeinflußt das zustark die Laufeigenschaften?


----------



## Yupii (4. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*



Micky schrieb:


> Yupii, was kann uns Sonntag noch den Tag verderben, wenn der Rutenwegschmeißer aus Sehnde nicht dabei ist???


nix und niemand:vik:
Vergiss die Sonnenmilch nicht, ist ja schließlich ne Butterfahrt


----------



## Micky (5. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*



Yupii schrieb:


> nix und niemand:vik:
> Vergiss die Sonnenmilch nicht, ist ja schließlich ne Butterfahrt


 
Pühhaaaa, bummelig 2.00 Uhr komme gerade nach Hause und ich hab natürlich noch keine Minute geschlafen... #d |rolleyes
Ich werd mir jetzt meine Jig-Box schnappen, unters Kopfkissen packen und noch genüsslich 2 Stunden Heia machen.

Bis nachher... hab ja nur 10 Minuten Fahrt bis nach Hallitown :m


----------



## Lachsy (6. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> Die Gummis werden so aufgesteckt das der Schwanz nach unten hängt.


*

TATÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
*


----------



## Lachsy (6. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*



Dorschknorpel schrieb:


> Schwanz unten, oben , seitlich oder sind sogar meherere Varianten möglich?|kopfkrat




*TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Micky (7. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Von der Dorschbombe zur OBERFERKELSAU - man was wird hier rumgeferkelt!

*Mein erster Erfahrungsbericht:* 
Hab zwei Driften mit der Dorschbombe geangelt, leider keinen Fisch damit gefangen, aber in den beiden Driften kam eh wenig Fisch hoch. Vom Führen der DB war ich eigentlich ganz angetan, hatte guten Kontakt zum Köder. Werde ich auf jeden Fall noch mal wieder ausprobieren.


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Moin!

Hab Sonntag auf der BKT auch recht intensiv mit div Gufis geangelt.

Auch wenn nur 30-40gr nötig waren hat es leider nichts gebracht,
kleine Pilker um die 50gr waren nicht zu schlagen.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (7. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Wenn Fische da sind, fängt man mit der Dorschbombe meist die größeren als mit dem Pilker.
Ist jedoch abhängig von der Drift. Bei geringer Drift ist das eine schöne Spürangelei; bei mehr Drift bevorzuge ich den Pilker, der eine bessere Führung erlaubt (empfinde ich zumindest so)!
Sind jedoch Zufallsfänge oder einzelne Fische da, ist der Pilker meist fängiger.
Aber wie so oft im Leben, kann das auch ganz anders sein!
Jedoch die schöneren Fische aus einem Schwarm bei optimaler Drift bringt die Bombe!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Pilkfreak (7. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

Ich habe mir die Dorschbomben auch vor ein paar Monaten gekauft und habe damit seitdem wirklich immer sehr gut gefangen. Habe vor allem wenn auf Pilker nichts ging und es nur vorsichtige Bisse gab mit den Bomben immer gute Ergebnisse erzielen können.
Einziges Problem ist wiegesagt die Fehlbissquote, die aber wie schon mehrere Male gesagt mit einem Angstdrilling eingedämmt werden kann.

Grüße

Ole


----------



## Fishing-Conny (8. August 2007)

*AW: Dorschbombe - Eure Erfahrungen*

habe sehr gute erfolge gemacht was die größe der fische angeht ...habe im durschnitt weniger dafür aber größere dorsche gefangen ...nehme meistens twister oder gummifische zwischen 10 und 15cm ....wobei die gummifische meistens 15cm haben ...bei 10cm reichen 80gr aber wenns größer wird solltest du schon dorschbomben von 120-150gr verwenden ...die methode ist ganz leicht ...man kann bei ruiger see damit pilken(vorsicht nur sehr zarghafte pilkbewegungen machen) oder eben bei starker drift(für die die dorschbomben ursprünglich gedacht waren) über grund halten und nur gelegentlich mal anheben. auf die beifänger kann man hierbei verzichten muss man aber nicht.


----------

